# An Original of Mine w/ Vocals: "Bouncer" (Funky)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I this is the better song. The piano seems to fit better. Here the melody doesn't need to fit the chords so much, and is nice contrast. Some kind of funky Blues


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I this is the better song. The piano seems to fit better. Here the melody doesn't need to fit the chords so much, and is nice contrast. Some kind of funky Blues


Thanks Phil! 

:tiphat:


----------

